# File size for Oregon 325 pitch 21LPX066G



## lukeduke (May 4, 2017)

I bought a new Husky 550XP about a year ago. Love the saw but the carb had to be replaced when it was new, wouldn't idle. It has the above chain which I never used before. the dealer says 4.5 mm file but the box says 4.8. I know they are real close but just want to know what I should use.

I have a 120 acre woodlot, cutting mainly maple and yellow birch, some saw logs (red spruce), also use it for thinning. I'll appreciate any advice. I've been a member here for years and always found what I need in the archives so this is my first post!


----------



## backhoelover (May 4, 2017)

I think 5/32 is file size . Oregon and stihl make a plastic roll to check 
Clutch size
Chain size 
File size 
Bar size 
Also cleans bar 
@Definitive Dave sells them on his eBay store


----------



## backhoelover (May 4, 2017)

Here it is


----------



## backhoelover (May 4, 2017)

Sorry it is 3/16


----------



## lukeduke (May 4, 2017)

5/32 = 4.0 mm

3/16 = 4.77mm or 4.8


----------



## backhoelover (May 4, 2017)

When I get files I go to the dealer and tell them what size chain I have and they give me the file


----------



## lukeduke (May 4, 2017)

Finally found the Oregon link on their website that I couldn't find before for some reason. It is 3/16" or 4.8 mm. The dealer was adamate that I should use 4.5 but couldn't tell me why.

Here is the link, https://oregonproducts.com/pro/lookups/selguide.aspx?BusId=OCS&SellReg=USA&LangId=ENG


----------



## Drptrch (May 4, 2017)




----------

